# Congrats, Nicko!



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Congratulations, Nicko! You hit 350 posts today, don't forget to get your coffee mug!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is too funny...LOL Greg. Ha ha! Actually M Brown has me beat, and I am supposed to be the administrator.









Well just think Greg

350
-73
===
277 more posts to go.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

You could reply to yourself a whole lot!


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

When you think of the time used for 350 posts you are talking about one EXPENSIVE coffee mug!!!!!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

It's got to be one great mug...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Come on guys only nine more months of posting and you will be there!!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

THE CHEFTALK.COM COFFEE MUG IS THE FINEST CUP FOR DRINKING COFFEE OR ANY OTHER HOT BEVERAGE FROM BAR NONE! 
AND I'VE NOTICED CHEFS ARE POSTING MORE OFTEN IN HOPES OF ATTAINING THIS GREAT VESSEL. 
BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ALL.
I really do love this mug! 









------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I suppose it makes even cheap wine taste better...


----------

